
Show HN: Today's Trends - acoverstone
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/todays-trends/helcaleidphnclfmbibpnbikinpdokke
======
acoverstone
Keep up to date with today's most popular searches on the web - with summaries
of relevant articles and related queries. Enjoy :)

Do you ever wonder what everyone else is searching for on the web? Maybe it is
a breaking news story, a skyrocketing stock, a game you can't miss or a hot
new movie! With the free Today's Trends Extension you can quickly view the
internet's top searches for the day and check out related articles and
queries.

Check out the Demo Video below and let me know what you think!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXsDUk8fACI&ref=producthunt](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXsDUk8fACI&ref=producthunt)

